# Wireless wi-fi camera



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Use those game cameras too.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

A very high gain parabolic dish type antenna at each end as high as possible. But make sure it is as stealth as possible.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

If I was a vandal, the first thing I would do is vandalize the cameras, so either they need to see each other, or be back to back for a 360 view.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wildleg said:


> If I was a vandal, the first thing I would do is vandalize the cameras, so either they need to see each other, or be back to back for a 360 view.


That's one of the reasons I suggest those game cameras. They work in the dark. Motion activated and I believe digital. Cheap too.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

nolabama said:


> That's one of the reasons I suggest those game cameras. They work in the dark. Motion activated and I believe digital. Cheap too.


Honestly this is probably the way to go.. I've seen good security cameras range from 800 - 12000 bucks.. for the WIRED ones! The more spendy ones have PTZ and all that jazz but a cheap wireless one probably will look worse than a 120 dollar game cam


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.gotowti.com/


I have had no problems with these.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Prepare to spend on a wifi infrastructure. How are you getting power to them?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.everfocus.com/product.cfm?productid=160


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Prepare to spend on a wifi infrastructure. How are you getting power to them?


I've put in wi-fi cameras that screw into a floodlamp holder, and look like a floodlight bulb. They got their power from the floodlamp holder.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've put in wi-fi cameras that screw into a floodlamp holder, and look like a floodlight bulb. They got their power from the floodlamp holder.


 
Do you have a link?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> Do you have a link?


Couldn't find the exact one, but this one might be better for him. Transmits over the AC conductors. Just run the output from the receivers into his DVR, and no wi-fi necessary.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Couldn't find the exact one, but this one might be better for him. Transmits over the AC conductors. Just run the output from the receivers into his DVR, and no wi-fi necessary.


That's some 1950's CIA dream stuff , cool.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Very stingy on specifications such as CCD resolution, etc. Infrared enhanced night vision means black and white. 80 degree FOV? at what size CCD? Non functioning light bulb.

http://upperhub.com/eshop/inx_detail.asp?tcModeCode=1105



Only one camera can be viewed per house on one electrical main.

Neat idea though.


----------



## bmac8052 (Mar 30, 2012)

*power*



Edrick said:


> Prepare to spend on a wifi infrastructure. How are you getting power to them?


in conduit the property is about 7 acres


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

pics ! i want to see pics !


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

bmac8052 said:


> in conduit the property is about 7 acres


Run a video cable with it?


----------

